# How rare is the LGB 20277 Orient Express Train Set?



## johnson30 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm wondering how rare that set is.....and what might a reasonable starting price or value be for it? I've heard that LGB doesn't make anything now, but this was a limited edition set at only 1500 sets. 

Thanks for anyone's opinion!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Is that the set with the grey U-lok 0-6-0 and the shorter cars, not the mallet and Pullmans? 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...;l=english
New condition, unused or has it been used? 

Andrew


----------



## johnson30 (Mar 16, 2013)

Almost- its the Grey 0-6-2 and it does have the Pullmans- 2 x blue and white, 1 x solid blue.

It's used, but you'd be hard pressed to find any indication of use the limited (2-3 times) use it saw. Not kidding- it looks brand new.

Loco- 2070D
3097
3098
3099

-Will


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Will, 

I didn't realize those shorter cars are Pullmans too. 
I'm not really sure what the set would be worth. All I can suggest is to keep an eye out on ebay.de or grootspoor.com None there at present though. 

Andrew


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

The original Orient Express set was packaged by the USA distributor at the time, REA. There was a simple box to hold individual car boxes with an outer sleeve with the REA logo on it. The Zillertal U43 in grey with red lining was in a standard LGB loco box consisting of the foam bottom and red cardboard lid. IIRC, the set was originally around $450 when I purchased one. There was no track or transformer with this set.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i have seen that set at right around $1500 starting 
Dick


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I would think $1500.00 on a bad day. It is very rare.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Sold a set of the cars for $40 each recently. People were not interested in them 
LAO


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Going by what Jim says it would then be more common to find in the USA rather than Europe. 
I had the figure of maybe $1,200~$1,500 or so bouncing around in my head too. onlytrains.com have some of the cars for $225 each but a top condition complete set with boxes etc. would be worth more to a collector. 

Andrew


----------



## johnson30 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

Garratt- sorry, I didn't click the link you put up until just now, but that's exactly the train set in question. Those cars do say Pullman on them, but I wouldn't have known that mattered unless you asked, so thanks for pointing that out. 

Dr. Rivet- your description of the boxes is spot on. Thanks for that background information.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It is just that there was another 'Orient Express set' that had a mallet and the long pullman cars with the little oval windows. A similar brown 'Continental set' came in a large wooden presentation box.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...;l=english 

A used set the same as you have was in a recent eBay listing here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-2070D-3...0789587563 

Andrew


----------

